# anyone fish at colonial beach



## BoostinB18b

has anyone been to colonial beach to fish? i heard they have a pier? can you also do surf fishing? how do i get to the pier exactly or is it a obvious find? how is the fishing there? thinking about heading out there tomorrow since the weather forecast seems to be a little bit better than SPSP. thanks!!


----------



## marstang50

Boostin,
You may hook up with a striper or white perch. Not much else up the potomac that far yet from what im hearing. I know that the people fishing their nets in the lower potomac have been pulling up some big rock fish, big ace bunkers, and all the white perch you want. No croakers, spot, trout, or anything else yet. I dont know where the pier you refer to is but most of the land is private. The Town of Colonial Beach(da hood) is within Westmoreland County. Further down river is Westmoreland State Park which has a fishing pier and beach to fish from. That may be a good choice. Try some bloodworms and/or squid. Seems to me that there might be some more active spots to fish closer up your way. I dont know about that too much but maybe somebody will chime in on it. Good luck and pack some heat if you come to da hood. I personally dont go to that jungle but if you know the right spots to fish it can be on fire. I know Fly Wacko tears'm up around that place with his fly rod.


----------



## hooper

Boostin,
I have not had a chance to fish Colonial Beach yet this year, but I hope to soon.
Along Irving St.(south) there are several small coves built so that the kids can play along the beach.Each has a rock jetty thats easy to get out on.I prefer the southern most jetty just before you get to the marina.
You can see the Town Pier when you get on Irving, and there is a Motel(Whitefield I think) with a Private Pier you can use if you stay there.
Right now you might run into a Rock or two,but when it warms up a little the croakers and perch will move in.
I have seen big rays there and even a good sized shark just north of the 301 bridge.

Hope this helps.


hooper


----------



## TunaFish

*Direction:*

I don't know where you're coming from, but from MD, take RT301 south and go past Harry Nice Bridge, then take RT218 south (There will be a sign that says Colonial Beach). Drive all the way towrds the end of 218 and the intersection you'll see is RT205, turn left and go all the way towards downtown of C.Beach. When you get to the town, make a left onto Colonial Ave (RT 205 will make a big turn to the right, so don't miss your left turn). From there just go all the way towards the waterfront and you'll see the pier (BTW, there's a fee when it's open).


----------



## boomboom

Just when u get to the end and make the left the hm donalds will be on your right go down to Washington st make a right go four blocks and make aleft u will see the public pier.very very nice.


----------



## HuskyMD

You aren't getting the complete story. Fish you may catch at the pier - catfish, perch, croaker, spot, blues, striped bass, rays, and eels. I don't see anyone catching anything unless they are on the end of the T. It is well fished on the weekends, so good luck with that.


----------



## boomboom

*colonial beach*

last monday me and my lil brother went out on the pier and we got some catfish,trout,lil pearch,lots of small spots. but it was nice and clean.


----------



## HuskyMD

boomboom said:


> last monday me and my lil brother went out on the pier and we got some catfish,trout,lil pearch,lots of small spots. but it was nice and clean.


Interesting. I haven't seen anyone catch trout there. Nice catch.


----------

